# Dwarf Gouramis



## Ederan (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys, seeing as Gouarmis are related to Bettas, where better then to ask away here!! I did a quick google search and couldn't find a dedicated forum (such as this one) to the gourami, so here goes!

Yesterday my girlfriend and I went to pick up some supplies (meds and etc for my betta, restock for my g/f) and we came across a collection of dwarf gourami's. Now I know I know better (does that make sense haha ??) and i should have researched before buying them. I had been wanting some gouramis for a while now really, so I have no excuse. Any way, as well as not doing any research, of course the guy in the fish department, couldn't really tell us much about them. So I should have seen the red flags while they were in my face. Any way, we wanted them so much we left with one definite male dwarf (species wasn't labelled), 2 powder blue dwarves, and 2 dwarf flame gouramis. 

Now that was yesterday....and this morning when we woke up, we noticed that the one definite male has already started a bubble nest!!!! I should also add that we have them in a 55g community tank comprised of 2 sailfin plecos, 1 orange stripe cory, 1 albino rainbow shark, 3 algae eaters, 1 flying fox, 4 red phantom tetras, 1 silvertip tetra, 1 galaxy rasbora, ~10 cardinal tetras, and 5 leopard danios (added with the gouramis).

Any way, we both think this is just right weird, that he would be "ready to mate" so soon to being added to a new tank. Another thing, how do we tell which is male and which is female?? We suspect that one each of the powder blue and flames are male, as they seem to be a tad more aggressive then the other two of the same types. Our tank is planted, though some what thinly, as we've slowly been culling out the dead/sickly plants. So soon (possibly today) we'll be heading back into town for some nice tall leafy plants for them. In doing so we'll have the chance to finally get rid of most if not all of the algae, as right now its got some green, hair like strands tangled up in the base of the plants that keeps spreading throughout the tank. So in a way it gives us a bit of a tank overhaul of sorts. Any way, if there are more then one male, we're a little out of luck, we only have 3 other aquariums, 2 of which have bettas, and the other has a medium size angel fish, meaning we couldn't transfer them to another tank 

Sorry if this seems rather scattered....I'm trying to obtain as much knowledge as I can in a short amount of time :roll:


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

From what I remember about bettas, they do bubble nests also when they're really happy, it's not always when they want to mate that they do a nest. But I'll let others here correct me if they think that this could be a sign of an overexcited gourami, though.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Even dying bettas make bubblenests. Maybe this gourami is just staking out his territory in a new tank?

Anyway, I was wanting some dwarfs in my new community tanks so subscribing.

My question is will they get along with a betta?


----------



## Ederan (Nov 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> My question is will they get along with a betta?


When I first had an interest in them I asked this question too, and the answer I got was because they are part of the same family, males are incompatible. A male betta and a male gourami will fight and kill the other much like a male betta and male betta, as well as a male gourami with another male.

Aside from that, and having some nice large leafy plants and hidy holes, that's about all I know about them.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:---( I had read one source that said the dwarfs were more peaceful, oh well.


----------



## Ederan (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmm I may have jumped the gun a bit. In the 5 hrs I've been awake, they've calmed down quite a bit and seem to have staked out their claims, however the definite male still likes to push the closest flame around once in a while, if it gets too close. All the while he's still busy as a beaver building his nest, and even using some algae too!! its awesome, its like he's cleaning the tank and making it easier for us to get rid of the algae :lol: 

I guess its better safe then sorry, and I would still LOVE to hear any hints/tips/information you guys have to share!!


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Part of me wishes they got along with goramis. i would love to put chocolate ones in my tank. I love Fish that offer me a challenge. After all I have 5 Discus XD


----------

